

Live broadcast of LA Hacker News Meetup - andrewvc
http://vokle.com/events/7201-la-hacker-news-january-meetup

======
middlegeek
Who was the guy who was speaking about selling his videos and said he had
created the presentation on the bus?

I think he presented before the guy who spoke about Perftools. Thanks!

~~~
rahim
Giles (<http://gilesb.com>)

~~~
middlegeek
Thanks!

------
Mrniamehr
Great talk by Giles. Thanks!

